# Day 21 progesterone levels low - First cycle of Clomid 50mg



## zippy13 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm more of a lurker on here than a poster but I am absolutely gutted!  

I have just taken my first cycle of clomid days 2-6 on a usual 28day cycle.  I had my day21 test done on Wednesday this week & just been told my progesterone level was only 19 which shows I probably didn't ovulate    I feel so stupid as I had convinced myself clomid was working as I have had itchy boobs, cramps & feeling really tired. 

What has everyone elses experiences being like on clomid?  Could it be possible I ovulated early & this is why my levels or low  

I'm 38 next week & feel like it's never going to happen for me


----------



## amp- (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey zippy. My clinic said anything over 10 proves ovulation. You'll soon know if your period tuns up. progesterone rises steadily after ovulation, peaks (around expected time of implantation) then comes back down if no pregnancy. Drops until 5 then period starts. The trouble with the 21 day test doesn't tell u what day you ovulated so you may have only ovulated 2 days ago and therefore 19 would be right. I always ovulated on day 18/19 on clomid and so 21 day tests were always low. Doesn't mean you won't/can't get preggo.
Good luck xxx


----------

